# The power of a system



## fossette (Aug 27, 2016)

Forked from:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57422/page-2#post-327526



vigole said:


> There's no such thing as a global solution. They just don't get it.
> 
> The Unix Programming Environment (Kernighan & Pike, 1984, AT&T):
> "The power of a system comes more from the relationships among programs than from the programs themselves."



Oh!  I'm not sure I fully 100% agree with that… just partially.  I think the power of a system is its ability to fulfil users requests with whatever resources are available. Reliability and efficiency are keys (cost, timeliness, ease of use, etc…).  Comparing two identical computers using different systems, one will be more powerful than the other if it can do more than the other.

And then, _the power of the system_ becomes _THE POWER OF LOVE_ , the adoption by a huge user base.

Dominique.


----------

